# Ditron D80 owners



## RetiredEE (Jan 19, 2022)

Anybody out there own the Ditron D80?  I have some questions about it, now that I have one. The manual is pretty bad.  I rewrote the PLD section for my own benefit and would be happy to post my WORD file  on that if it would help others. I may rewrite the other portions as I need them. 

Here's the problem. I want to change the plane from the XY plane to a different one. There are supposed to be 3 options XY YZ and XZ but I can't get the DRO to cycle between the various planes as it did when first exploring the PLD function when inputting the numbers. 

I would appreciate any advise or help.


----------



## mcostello (Jan 19, 2022)

I have one,will check. I have made a cheat sheet for the ones I have used so far.


----------



## mcostello (Jan 19, 2022)

Did You get as far as getting to the "plane" box on the imput screen?
UP  button and DOWN  button changes the plane.


----------



## RetiredEE (Jan 19, 2022)

Yes I did the first time through the procedure. I then set up to drill a single line of holes and that was successful also. I wenet back as I was writing the way to do the process as a cheat sheet and it would not cycle through the planes again. I tried also one of the other of the four  NO1-NO4 places you can preprogram that I had not entered stuff and it would not cycle through the planes there either. Their manual is poor at best.


----------



## mcostello (Jan 20, 2022)

Sure is a stinker.


----------



## Winegrower (Jan 20, 2022)

I have one, and like it, but it’s on my lathe.

Edit:   Please rewrite the linear compensation section when you have time.


----------



## RetiredEE (Jan 20, 2022)

I have an email address for sales in China that I am writing to about the issue. I got it from their chat site Ali express.  I took a video of the problem and had to learn how to send a big file over there.  So far they have been nice about answering in Chinlesh.   No wonder the manual is such an issue.  I wonder what it looks like in Chinese.


----------

